# procedure at a police station reporting assault



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi!

I'd be interested in learning more about the procedures at a Greek police station when reporting an assault/violent behaviour, etc. My relative has been to the police station to report a beating and apparently has to pay 100 euros for an official report and the trial would take place in a year. Can anyone explain this? If someone is not in a position to pay that money, are they just gonna have to take in any beating or violence?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know about the money but the time to trial sounds about right or optimistic.

I reported a violent crime once and never paid anything but they never caught the person so there was never any talk of a trial.


----------



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi wka,

thanks for this. I learnt today that it is a new law that requires an upfront payment of hundred euros to report anything to the Greek police. It would sound appalling to me even without knowing a foreign person in a vulnerable place is being abused...!!! I don't think I'll choose Greece for my holiday destination if I don't have to!! How many more victims are in a similar situation? Is this a government's free ride offered to the violence and abuse and theft?






wka said:


> I don't know about the money but the time to trial sounds about right or optimistic.
> 
> I reported a violent crime once and never paid anything but they never caught the person so there was never any talk of a trial.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't heard of that and I know for certain that it's not the case on the island where we live. However I can't speak for all of Greece and of course there are different sorts of situations, I would have to see the law. If I see the chief of police I'll ask him.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

We have a number of Policemen as customers, and when they come in for their coffee, I will certainly ask.

Doesnt sound right...I reported a break in to my apartment but didnt have to pay a penny...


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Having just spoken to four Policemen, they assure me that they know of no such law requiring any payment.....though thats not to say it isnt so but I really do not believe it...paying to report a crime would cause an international outrage...I too would want to see a copy of the law before I even thought about believing it.


----------



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for your contribution, Xenos. I am very intrigued by this. Could it be geographically differenciated? To protect the person concerned, I can only tell you this is the case in one village/town near Thessaloniki. And I've spoken to more than one person (not policemen, people who were there to report a crime), and I have heard of four such cases from two different people--one person had their bike destroyed by someone they knew, but dropped the case because believed they wouldn't even get 100 euros back for the bike, even if the justice worked and the culprit was caught, another person was considering reporting defamation and this again made them drop it and my relative wanted to report violent behaviour and again was asked to pay 100 euros. I hope more people can contribute here to make us understand what is going on. I don't speak Greek, but I know that people I spoke to are trustworthy...





xenos said:


> Having just spoken to four Policemen, they assure me that they know of no such law requiring any payment.....though thats not to say it isnt so but I really do not believe it...paying to report a crime would cause an international outrage...I too would want to see a copy of the law before I even thought about believing it.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Like I said, I reported a break in at my apartment and was not asked to pay anything.....this seems veryt strange indeed. I will try to speakk to a lawyer friend on Monday and see what his views are.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

matia said:


> I can only tell you this is the case in one village/town near Thessaloniki.


Is it Lagadas? If so, I know people there and can find out if this is true. We can ask the mayor himself if you like. If it's not Lagadas, can't help you.


----------



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

No, it's not Lagadas, and I would prefer the name of the place to stay anonymous, to protect my relative. Thanks.



wka said:


> Is it Lagadas? If so, I know people there and can find out if this is true. We can ask the mayor himself if you like. If it's not Lagadas, can't help you.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Just trying to help.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

having just spoken to my lawyer friend, and after assuring him I had not been drinking, he assures me that no such law exists.....it would appear you aer being taken for a ride.

Consult a lawyer yourself and see what you can do


----------



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, wka I appreciate that! I just simply don't want things to get worse for my relative if anyone reads this and finds out the specific police station because my relative has had a very hard time dealing with sometimes very unhelpful authorities and I simply want to protect her.


----------



## matia (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Xenos, this is a valuable contribution, as we now see that there is a problem with maybe just one police station or that someone invented a law somewhere and makes people believe they have to pay, or that lawyers and policemen are not informed in the same way throughout Greece. I am positive I not being taken on a ride. I talked to a trusted family member and a trusted friend who both confirmed this emphatically with detailed description. I am no less puzzled than you by this, but one day it will emerge what is going on and I will post here if I find out any explanation for this mind twisting puzzle...


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

matia said:


> Thanks Xenos, this is a valuable contribution, as we now see that there is a problem with maybe just one police station or that someone invented a law somewhere and makes people believe they have to pay, or that lawyers and policemen are not informed in the same way throughout Greece. I am positive I not being taken on a ride. I talked to a trusted family member and a trusted friend who both confirmed this emphatically with detailed description. I am no less puzzled than you by this, but one day it will emerge what is going on and I will post here if I find out any explanation for this mind twisting puzzle...


.....

maybe the local policeman / chief involved needed money for coffee!

The Police are not as aware of the laws as in other countries.....some still insist on issuing a Residents Permit, when it went out of existence years ago, being replaced by the permanent Certificate of Registration...a point which I have argued over several times here.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

As I know nothing about the situation, I can only guess - perhaps there is a language issue here?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

wka said:


> As I know nothing about the situation, I can only guess - perhaps there is a language issue here?


....

More like a dodgy Policeman earnin g some cash on the side


----------

